# Need new shocks...



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

My 95 is bone stock at nearly 67k miles and the shocks are going. I can either replace the shocks or do shocks and springs to lower the car a bit. This car is my daily driver...that's all...I have an E30 M3 for a track car.

If I did just shocks I was thinking Konis (I don't want Bilsteins). If I did shocks and springs I was thinking a TC Kline Trackline kit.

Comments?

Any suggestions for a cheaper place to get Koni SAs from?

Thanks,
Bruce
89 M3 2.5
95 M3


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

shox.com is quite popular...

eap4parts.com is also popular...

My limited experience with Konis (in E36 M3s) has been VERY positive.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

Thanks.

shox is more expensive than TC Kline. EAP doesn't list prices for Konis (their website is POOR).


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Huh.

I'd try calling eap4parts... They're THE cheapest place the E30 guys have found for Konis. They're apparently quite decent to deal with, too. (But you have to know what you want from what I'm told.)


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2003)

I put the Koni SAs in my E36 M3 and love them. But it sounds like you've already decided on them.

I got them through the path of least resistance, tirerack.com. But I do think that their price is competetive and they shipped fast.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Right! :thumbup: We sell Konis as well.

See prices and info on our site at :

http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/suspension/index.jsp


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

I ordered the TrackLine kit from TC Kline today (sorry Gary they were cheaper). Should be here next week as all parts are in stock!


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Bruce,
I've got H&R OEM Sports (from Tirerack) and Koni SAs (from an independant source) I can look it up and send it to ya.

I love the OEM Sports!! They are just a bit lower than stock with about 25% more stiffness, great street/track setup :thumbup:

EDIT: Damn, saw this too late, could have saved ya money over good 'ol TC (ripoff)


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

Oh well. Thanks though. I don't even want to know how much cheaper.


----------



## surfacewound (Jul 10, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Right! :thumbup: We sell Konis as well.
> 
> See prices and info on our site at :
> 
> http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/suspension/index.jsp


"KONI Suspension Products for BMW M3 Coupe 1999:

No results available for this vehicle. "

:thumbdwn:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Bruce said:


> Oh well. Thanks though. I don't even want to know how much cheaper.


Basically free shipping


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

surfacewound, we have plenty in stock for Koni for 99 m3, not sure what you did wrong. I went through that link above three times, worked fine! If you still can't figure it out from our site, give me a call!

http://www.tirerack.com/suspension/...l=M3+Coupe&autoYear=1999&brand=all&x=104&y=14


----------



## AirborneDEN (Jul 15, 2003)

I been thinkin of either getting Koni's which are like 600 on average vs the bilsteins one for about 400? And i was thinkin of lowering and most springs are about like 250 and it came out to like 850 and 650 depending which kind of shocks i got. The thing is i know a vendor that's selling the koni coilovers for like 995. Should i just go with the bilsteins, konis, or konis w/ coilovers? ive been cometemplating between these two for a while now. Thanks


----------

